# Começa o Outono



## Minho (23 Set 2006 às 14:20)

Hoje ás 04h:03 deu-se o equinócio de Outono no HN. Entramos astronomicamente no Outono.... 

Quais são os vossos desejos até ao dia 22 de Dez dia em que começa o Inverno? Eu cá estou mortinho por ver a primeira nevada   

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equinox


----------



## tozequio (23 Set 2006 às 14:24)

Muita neve acima dos 600/800 metros e um nevãozinho aqui na minha terra


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2006 às 14:32)

tozequio disse:


> Muita neve acima dos 600/800 metros e um nevãozinho aqui na minha terra



Ora bem, essa da neve na tua terra era a verdeira cereja em cima do bolo...


----------



## LUPER (23 Set 2006 às 14:36)

Minho disse:


> Ora bem, essa da neva na tua terra era a verdeira cereja em cima do bolo...



Já vi essa neve mais longe, os modelos seguem o bom caminho para termos muita neve neste Outono. em relação ás cotas será com especial incidência acima dos 1000.

Já repararam como a iso 0 quer aparecer já na primeira metade de outubro


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Set 2006 às 14:48)

Ora então antes de mais um Bom e Próspero Outono a todos, cheio de belas nevadas e fenómenos adversos que apenas sirvam para nós estudar-mos e não afectem ninguém de forma material!  

O meu desejo em particular, e nem eu acredito muito nele , era um bom episódio de neve, mas desta vez que atinja Elvas em cheio!  



Minho disse:


> Hoje ás 04h:03 deu-se o equinócio de Outono no HN. Entramos astronomicamente no Outono.... ]



Isso em horário UTC, em Portugal Continental eram 05h:03 ou seja UTC+1.


----------



## Fil (23 Set 2006 às 14:56)

Eu quero é chuva, muita chuva. Espero que outubro seja como o do ano passado! Depois em novembro se vier uma nevadazita eu não me importo


----------



## tozequio (23 Set 2006 às 19:16)

Fil disse:


> Eu quero é chuva, muita chuva. Espero que outubro seja como o do ano passado! Depois em novembro se vier uma nevadazita eu não me importo



Vá Fil, confessa lá os teus desejos de ter 1 metro de neve à tua porta


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2006 às 19:38)

tozequio disse:


> Vá Fil, confessa lá os teus desejos de ter 1 metro de neve à tua porta


----------



## dj_alex (23 Set 2006 às 19:58)

tozequio disse:


> Vá Fil, confessa lá os teus desejos de ter 1 metro de neve à tua porta



Só 1m????

3m ou 4m pelo menos..com o arrefecimento previsto pelo Luper..é isso que vamos ter este Inverno...      

Tou na brincadeira Luper...


----------



## Fil (23 Set 2006 às 20:05)

Fui sincero, para este outono gostava que houvesse chuva generalizada e por que não um episódio de neve lá para novembro. Depois no inverno os desejos serão outros


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2006 às 00:14)

Eu para já desejo um Outono muito tempestuoso mas muito mesmo adoro tempestades e tenho saudades e tbm pode ter uma ou outra entrada fria mas o frio pode esperar até ao Inverno depois ai falamos


----------



## Senador (25 Set 2006 às 16:42)

Quero muita precipitação e muito frio! Farto de calor e de sol andamos todos nós! :P 
Também tenho saudades da neve, a ver se é ja em Outubro que cai qq coisa lá para cima! 
Minho, prepara a camera que este ano cheira-me que vai ser melhor do que o último!


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 17:55)

João Oliveira disse:


> Quero muita precipitação e muito frio! Farto de calor e de sol andamos todos nós! :P
> Também tenho saudades da neve, a ver se é ja em Outubro que cai qq coisa lá para cima!
> Minho, prepara a camera que este ano cheira-me que vai ser melhor do que o último!



Antes fosse 
Só para o fim de Novembro é que espero qq coisa, espero estar enganado e de ser surpreendido, mas....


----------



## LUPER (25 Set 2006 às 18:34)

Seringador disse:


> Antes fosse
> Só para o fim de Novembro é que espero qq coisa, espero estar enganado e de ser surpreendido, mas....



Seringador, cheira-me e apenas me cheira    , que lá para o dia 15 de Outubro vamos ter visita da ISO 0. E com a ISO 0 temos festa em muitos sítios. Vejam a saida das 12h e ela a aproximar-se pela Europa toda a passos largos


----------

